# NAP 50'S



## Danny1436114499

Anybody ever used nap 50 tablets, 1 mate is currently on them taking 1 per day for 25 days and hasnt really gained that much but a small injury half way through didnt help.

Another lad i know is taking 2 per day for 4 weeks and has massive gains but said they made him really moody and gave him some pains in the kidneys.

also said he had to drink massive water amounts everyday to stop some pains

anybody else used them and whats your experiences, whats the best dosage to use for them???


----------



## Jimmy1

as a first time user 50mg anapalon ED would "put muscle on a tomato" to coin a phrase by Mick Hart

your mate is prob expecting wonders, which he should be getting.

i saw a very poor fake a little while back but if yours are real then he prob needs to look at his diet/training more closely

anapolon (oxy/anadrol/drol/oxybolon) is a very toxic steroid and shouldnt be abused......respect it and you will go far


----------



## Danny1436114499

when u say 'shouldnt be abused' - what do you mean. is 1 per day for 4 weeks classed as being abused.

Also how will i know if they are fake, they dont have anything on them just a white tablet.

hes started to get some gains in the last few days but they havent been that good.

In your opinion, which is better to use, naps 50 @ 1 per day for 4 weeks or d/bol at say 6 per day for 5 weeks???


----------



## Great White

As a 1st time user, im not really sure why he has chosen, or been advised to use Anadrol.

As Jimmy says, it is a VERY strong steroid and also a very toxic one.

If your mate isnt drinking enough water, or taking some kind of liver protectant then he could be damaging his liver pretty bad.

I can a tonne of weight and strength when im on anadrol, well over 8lbs in a week, but that is usually just water to start which will drop off when you come off.

4 weeks, gains of a stone are not uncommon, again most of which will be water weight.

Its best used to boost strength and kick start a longer cycle.


----------



## Danny1436114499

so would i be better taken d/bol for first time. around 6 per day for 5 weeks


----------



## Great White

Danny said:


> so would i be better taken d/bol for first time. around 6 per day for 5 weeks


Yes, would be much more advisable imho for a 1st time user.

Whats your diet, training, stats, etc like mate?


----------



## fatweed

Mmm - I seem to remember Jimmy advising me to go on oxy 50's for my second course! Only 1 a day, and boy did I get big and watery!

Little green ones from Thailand - not for the newbie! still got a few left as a reminder. Anadrol is Fuc*ing strong stuff and must be treated with respect. You would know if they are real that's for sure. As danny / Paul says stick to Dbol for the while.

- Quite fancy trying a few again soon - :lift:


----------



## Jimmy1

fatweed said:


> Mmm - I seem to remember Jimmy advising me to go on oxy 50's for my second course! Only 1 a day, and boy did I get big and watery!
> 
> Little green ones from Thailand - not for the newbie! still got a few left as a reminder. Anadrol is Fuc*ing strong stuff and must be treated with respect. You would know if they are real that's for sure. As danny / Paul says stick to Dbol for the while.
> 
> - Quite fancy trying a few again soon - :lift:


Yes Bill....and now look at you

2 years after starting gear and you qualified for the brittish finals!!!!

looks like we got something right eh?


----------



## mrmuscle

i used 2 take 2 oxys a day for 7 weeks


----------



## Aftershock

I used 50mg/ed quite recently, good gains but made me moody and obvious water retention giving lower back ache... I came off after 3 weeks.. Yes they have their place but not for the novice user.. Treat with respect..

I will use again but short bursts seem the way forward for me. Magic for when the gains start slowing from an injectable cycle


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

You should gain fine on a 6 week Dbol cycle

1-6 Dbol @25-30mg ED

6+ PCT

Im assuming you know about PCT? if you dont then you need to do bit more research b4 hittin AAS, what are your goals for this cycle, diet, training like?


----------



## Ironman

dbol and naps are very similar compounds however dianobol grm for grm is actually stronger.

You could always just split up a tab in quarters and take 2 of these through out the day. Just as an option.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

ikno a boy silly enough useing nap50s at the age of 16, im sure there going to rip his insides apart.


----------



## dantheman

i used 50mg for 6 weeks.

crazy strenght gains, massive pumps..


----------



## the hunter

i hvae used upto 150mgs ed with drol ,now all this drol willrip your liver apart is alad of ****e ,its the same as dbol/winny ,infact a remember reading somewere winny is the harshest of them all ,i had liver valuels done before starting drol at 150mgs ed for 6 weeks and the results on liver after were no diff at all and gains were great ,i am now running drol at 25mgs ed along side 50mgs winny ed for 8 weeks ,am 4 weeks in and haveing super results.


----------



## Dezw

If your mate is not gaining then the tabs are fake or he is not training or eating correctly.


----------



## Big Dawg

Dezw said:


> If your mate is not gaining then the tabs are fake or he is not training or eating correctly.


Who gives a fcuk, it was 4 years ago!?

His mate's probably long finished the course.


----------



## the hunter

hahahha i dient even see that this thread was so old ..

why on earth this was bumped is beyond me.


----------



## pea head

AlasTTTair said:


> Who gives a fcuk, it was 4 years ago!?
> 
> His mate's *probably* long finished the course.


Probably??????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Who knows?,maybe hes still on them. :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

AlasTTTair said:


> Who gives a fcuk, it was 4 years ago!?
> 
> *His mate's probably long finished the course.*


I would hope so! 4 years on seems a fair bit :laugh:


----------



## bkotey

dantheman said:


> i used 50mg for 6 weeks.
> 
> crazy strenght gains, massive pumps..


Obviously dependant on good diet, PCT etc i'd be interested to know what sort of permanent gains are typically realised from say a 50-100mg OXY50 course for say 5weeks? :beer:


----------



## PHHead

Ha ha this made me laugh.......what sort of PCT would one need for a 4 year Oxy course, Hacks advice maybe lol?


----------



## MXD

PHHead said:


> Ha ha this made me laugh.......what sort of PCT would one need for a 4 year Oxy course, Hacks advice maybe lol?


10g of hcg inj straight to the nuts I'd imagine :lol:


----------



## timmytom

hey people i need ur help,im thinkin of takin nap50s,ive ordered some and am pickin them up on tuesday and was wonderin how many a day should i take and what gains should i expect?and once i stop takin them will it all drop off or is there a way of keepin the size and muscle there?please help.thanks


----------



## bkotey

timmytom said:


> hey people i need ur help,im thinkin of takin nap50s,ive ordered some and am pickin them up on tuesday and was wonderin how many a day should i take and what gains should i expect?and once i stop takin them will it all drop off or is there a way of keepin the size and muscle there?please help.thanks


Expecting a flaming here but would also like to know what peoples experiences with Naps are. What did people keep, and what did they do to get sed results. Do you reckon their use extends beyond pre injectable mass building? :confused1: .


----------



## Robsta

never used them and don't really intend to tbh


----------



## Robsta

isn't it the only AAs with proven links to cancer???


----------



## the mighty one

alrite iv been looking into the use of naps but im unsure whether or not to use them. im 17 an been training for about 2 years im roughly 10.6 stone an want to be about 12 - 13. i take creatine now but im not happy with the effects. my dads a bodybuilder but dont want to ask him and get him in a mood as hes anti steroids. much appreciation if anyone can enlighten me somemore on the subject.


----------



## nws

personally i think you would be mad to touch anything till your into your twenties!! your still young and naturally growing. just keep training and eating right


----------



## pea head

the mighty one said:


> *alrite iv been looking into the use of naps* but im unsure whether or not to use them. *im 17* an been training for about 2 years im roughly 10.6 stone an want to be about 12 - 13. i take creatine now but im not happy with the effects. my dads a bodybuilder but dont want to ask him and get him in a mood as hes anti steroids. much appreciation if anyone can enlighten me somemore on the subject.


17 ? Naps?......thats a no no mate.


----------



## the mighty one

thanks for the advice. Is there anything u would recommend using ?


----------



## pea head

the mighty one said:


> thanks for the advice. Is there anything u would recommend using ?


You dont want be be taking gear at you age mate,full stop,and certainly not crap 50s.

Lets have a look at your diet and see what is your training program like?


----------



## the mighty one

train 5 times a week. different body part each day back an biceps and chest an triceps together 2 days rest. 1 protein drink after the gym an then basically eat what is put in front of me


----------



## pea head

5 times a week is over kill for a lad your age.

Body is not getting enough time to rest and repair.


----------



## the mighty one

how many times a week do u suggest ?


----------



## pea head

3 mate, 4 at a push.

Non training days,rest up get some good food down you,body cannot grow if body cannot rest,you follow??

Look up some diets and training programs on the site,and best of luck with your goals.


----------



## the mighty one

thanks for the advice mate. take care


----------



## concerned bro

hey there guys im really concerned my little brother whos recently started training has been on deca and sus injections which doesnt worry mebut he has just started taking nap 50s on top 2 a day is this bad and what can i do to stop him he trains with alot older guys who keep encouraging him really worried for his health!what are the side effects? hes only 21!


----------



## Robsta

tell him to look on this board mate, so he can see why you're concerned


----------



## salforddian

i just took the **** wiv my naps takin 1 tab a day 4 6 weeks then halfed them for the last 2 weeks now im gettin the most pains in me lower back but have drank a couple ov times on them like a dick but ive gained good size an strength was sick went from liftin 40 kg to 90 kg in the space of 4 wks i weighted just under 10st now im 11 an half an wanna start on sus an deca but been told to go 4 winstrol can any1 tell me the best sted to use please


----------



## animalmother

Hey. i'm just seeking advice on nap 50's and (gaba). I'm 18 years of age and have been doing weights for a reasonable amount of time but i would still class my self as a 'beginner'...A friend of mine suggested i used nap 50's to bulk up/gain weight/gain muscle... Obviously i jumped at the prospect of this as after trying protein shakes etc i saw little gains ( to what i had in mind). I read that GABA increase ure HGH by 5x...bt is this more efficient/safer/better than nap 50's?

What are nap 50's, what do they do? What are the side effects?

i was advised to take the nap's at 0.5 tablet everyday for 1 week, then after that 1 tablet a day. I'm just a little unsure of the risks involved in taking the tablet.

Please could someone give me a bit of closure on this issue?

Cheers!


----------



## pea head

18 ? you want take nap 50s?

Read some threads...in fact type in anadrol 50 on google...and avoid.

You shouldnt be on gear at 18.....some friend he is advising them,sounds like a bit of a c0ck to me.


----------



## Al.Strong

...


----------



## Al.Strong

good evening guys, im new on here.

Ive been reading coments on the forums for months now and found some really good info.

I was wondering if anyone has been on a nap50 cycle or know anyone who has?

Ill be starting on the naps soon as my mate gets his **** home from work tonight.

Im gonna run test 350 and deca with the naps at 1mll of each a week for 10 weeks, ill stop the naps after 6 weeks and start again for a further 4 weeks after ive finished on the juice.

Ive only done3 cycles to date - sus and deca each time. mind the cycles were short, i done 10mll of both each time an it lasted no more than 5 weeks every time.

Tbh ive brob only gained a solid 7lbs off those cycles.

I have been working out 4 years only started my first cycle this year.

So guys, theres a load of mumble jumble infe for you!!

My main question is - what gains you think i will get on this cycle? what ill keep? and if i should take it different than i have stated?

I would really apreatiate some quality advice from experienced guys.

Chers guys.

Al


----------



## SPIKE1982

Personnaly i love oxy 50s and will be using in my next cycle but only for 4 week max..As the rest of the guys have stated these should only be used by guys with alot of ass cycles under there belt and not young boys looking for a quick fix imo...As said above great if not ABUSED....


----------



## thegreenman

the hunter said:


> i hvae used upto 150mgs ed with drol ,now all this drol willrip your liver apart is alad of ****e ,its the same as dbol/winny ,infact a remember reading somewere winny is the harshest of them all ,i had liver valuels done before starting drol at 150mgs ed for 6 weeks and the results on liver after were no diff at all and gains were great ,i am now running drol at 25mgs ed along side 50mgs winny ed for 8 weeks ,am 4 weeks in and haveing super results.


I am taking Nap 50's 1 a day - 750 ml Sus p/w - 400 Equiest p/w - 300ml Deca p/w, and i am getting massive gains, however ive reduced my cycle to 10 weeks and i am taking liver protection and plenty of vit's as well as a very well balanced diet with plenty of water. I wouldnt suggest this for the novice at all, but i am getting real good gains and i am 3 weeks away from being really ripped BF=8%.


----------



## Guest

Let me make something clear...If you are UNDER 21, don't even think about steroids!

If you haven't trained naturally for atleast 18 months, don't even think about steroids!

I know people are asking advice but there are some really clueless comments in this thread that are actually quite shocking!

I mean people 10 stone & aged 17 thinking about using Anadrol, that is asking for serious trouble.

Forget steroids, stick with creatine for now & pop into the diet section.


----------



## rooty

mrmuscle said:


> i used 2 take 2 oxys a day for 7 weeks


bet you were in pain with your kidneys then


----------



## john donovan

im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


----------



## Guest

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


www.argos.co.uk


----------



## DEJ

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


Hi john, welcome to the board, heres a good link.

www.getadictionary.com


----------



## stonecoldzero

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


Given that this is a Nap50 thread, I think it's safe to say we can close the "Classic First Post of 2010" competition right now.


----------



## pea head

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


Anybody wearing a Burberry cap on any council estate is your best bet....quid a tab innit.


----------



## adlewar

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


www.sendmemoneyinreturnfornowt.com


----------



## Khaos1436114653

john donovan said:


> im 26 mate training for passt 3yrs have hade dec n sus wear can i get theas again


www.tesco.com (you get double points)


----------



## Khaos1436114653

pea head said:


> Anybody wearing a Burberry cap on any council estate is your best bet....quid a tab innit.


burberry cap:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxPaulxx

Hiya guys, need some advice on these nap 50's. Im 30 years old and have been training now for about 5 years. Im 6'3'' and weigh around 15st. Steroids have never really interested me before but lately I have started thinking about them. I cant seem to improve on strength or size. A few guys i know at the gym take these and say they are real good. I know nothing about any type of steroid. Dont wanna inject ( dont have the balls to be honest ) Are these a good idea ? How many should i be taking and for how long ? What other things should i be taking to help protect my liver ? Any help is appreciated, dont trust the guys at the gym.

Thanks


----------



## jw007

xxPaulxx said:


> Hiya guys, need some advice on these nap 50's. Im 30 years old and have been training now for about 5 years. Im 6'3'' and weigh around 15st. Steroids have never really interested me before but lately I have started thinking about them. I cant seem to improve on strength or size. A few guys i know at the gym take these and say they are real good. I know nothing about any type of steroid. Dont wanna inject ( dont have the balls to be honest ) Are these a good idea ? How many should i be taking and for how long ? What other things should i be taking to help protect my liver ? Any help is appreciated, dont trust the guys at the gym.
> 
> Thanks


In brief Get some Dbol (dianabol)

start on 30-40mg a day run for 6 weeks to test water

Liver wont need protecting Its not that toxic

Others might suggest you run PCT after finish course (post cycle therapy)

If you look in sticky section in steroid bit there is loads of info


----------



## xxPaulxx

jw007 said:


> In brief Get some Dbol (dianabol)
> 
> start on 30-40mg a day run for 6 weeks to test water
> 
> Liver wont need protecting Its not that toxic
> 
> Others might suggest you run PCT after finish course (post cycle therapy)
> 
> If you look in sticky section in steroid bit there is loads of info


What is post cycle therapy ?? Like I mentioned, i know nothing. And what do you mean by test water ?

Sorry to sound stupid.


----------



## pea head

Mate stay well awaf from crap 50....read some of my other posts.

Go to the steroid section and look at the top where it says sticky...read in there....the steroids hold water,thats what hes saying.


----------



## riga

Read the sticky on the top of this forum mate.

As for testing the water he means see how you fare on dianobol mate.


----------



## xxPaulxx

So would D/bol be a better idea than Nap 50's ? Whats PCT ?? What sort of dosage would you recommend and for how long ?


----------



## vetran

oxys made me ill,pure poison imo,d/bol better bet for me,no problems.

most start of on

20-30mg / 4-6 weeks.


----------



## xxPaulxx

Do i need to take anything else during or after the course ? To help with liver or any other problems ? And what do i do when the 6 weeks are up ? Do i need to take anything then ?


----------



## manaja

Made me feel bad when I used them, but I know people who use them and have no problem with them, I also got short tempered whilst on them , I wouldnt use them again.


----------



## xxPaulxx

Anyone ??


----------



## pea head

Mate...hit the search button....100s of threads on this.


----------



## Uriel

I'm bridging a bit on an oxy a day ATM...needs must when you just can't get to a jab but they are ok, smoothed me right off but the muscles are full and strength is good


----------



## racky

bit of info wanted if possible.. wot percentage gains from using these are obtainable roughly or does the job lot strip when you come off?.. Never used oral before but have used injection an do keep getting the urge to try these.. Best way to cycle these?.. Usual pct after?..


----------



## will-uk

hi there im new to these tabs too, being advised at the mo only one a day for my bodyweight (13.5stone) i am currently into my 12th day, noticed some size on my arms, nothing huge but definately noticable, as for strentgh, that has increased dramatically, my last cycle was sus and deca about 2 years ago only trained naturally since then, but definately wanted some info off you guys if possible about whether or not the info i am getting is correct cheers will.


----------



## will-uk

will-uk said:


> hi there im new to these tabs too, being advised at the mo only one a day for my bodyweight (13.5stone) i am currently into my 12th day, noticed some size on my arms, nothing huge but definately noticable, as for strentgh, that has increased dramatically, my last cycle was sus and deca about 2 years ago only trained naturally since then, but definately wanted some info off you guys if possible about whether or not the info i am getting is correct cheers will.


forgot to mention, im taking 3 175mg tabs of milk thistle, and 3 zma tabs a day with it is this enough to protect my liver, i am not drinking on them cheers will.


----------



## dr_squeeze

wow noobies realy love the naps dont they.


----------



## will-uk

sounds like it dunnit pal, erm..... neway, some sound advice would be welcomed cheers!!


----------



## Shreds

will-uk said:


> forgot to mention, im taking 3 175mg tabs of milk thistle, and 3 zma tabs a day with it is this enough to protect my liver, i am not drinking on them cheers will.


dont bother with milk thistle, use it in PCT its almost i would say pointless on cycle, and zma will do nothing as your test levels are already high, use them in pct with the addition of the nolva and clomid as they will help retain some mass to some degree.


----------



## Mars

will-uk said:


> forgot to mention, im taking 3 175mg tabs of milk thistle, and 3 zma tabs a day with it *is this enough to protect my liver*, i am not drinking on them cheers will.


Your liver will be fine with or without the milkthistle.

There are loads of clinical studies done on oxymetholone use in HIV patients, 50mg ED was used for 30-36wks with no clinical liver issues in any of the subjects so your short cycle poses no liver problems.


----------



## Smitch

Uriel said:


> I'm bridging a bit on an oxy a day ATM...needs must when you just can't get to a jab but they are ok, smoothed me right off but the muscles are full and strength is good


Dolphin smooth? :lol:


----------



## will-uk

cheers guys, will drop the milk thistle and zma until its time to start pct, will use nolva after and train hard, thanks again will.


----------



## Smitch

Have you not read any of this thread?


----------



## Nutz01

I would say NO to the naps, not only are they very toxic to your liver, gains will go after you stop the naps, I would look at your diet and training, if gains are slow, also do you get plenty of rest & sleep. You should still be gaining at your age, if diet and training is in check.

Aim for 1 to 1.5 grams of protein per pound of lean body weigh split over 6 meals, also good quality fats are essential.

Where's peahead when you need him. He is very experienced and can give you a very constructive reason to stear well clear of the naps. Dont go there mate!

Very very bad.


----------



## pea head

MICHEALB said:


> Hey,* I am 19 years of age* and have been training since I was 15 years old. I am 5 foot 6 and Weigh 10 stone. *I know a few body builders who have said the key is to get the protein in your diet and to get the rest you need without over doing it*. So I eat plently of chicken,fish,pasta,rice e.t.c and drink 2 protein shakes a day and also take atlas super gaining powder. I have been taking all this for 12 months and only gained little. I am doing everything my body builder friends are telling me and seeing no results. I* have been offered NAP 50's* by a friend and he said to take *1 every 3 days* and I will see results in 5-6 weeks. Ino *I shouldnt be on gear at my ag*e but nothing else seems to work ive tried numerous powders and creatines and no luck. I havnt started the Nap 50's yet I was wondering *if someone could give me some advice* on dosage and after effects e.t.c. much appreciated.


Yeah..your mates a d1ck...tell him as well

That kind of info is as welcome as Diarrhoea in a space suit.

Advice...yes mate...no problem...find ALL oxy posts by me


----------



## poker face

MICHEALB said:


> Hey, I am 19 years of age and have been training since I was 15 years old. I am 5 foot 6 and Weigh 10 stone. I know a few body builders who have said the key is to get the protein in your diet and to get the rest you need without over doing it. So I eat plently of chicken,fish,pasta,rice e.t.c and drink 2 protein shakes a day and also take atlas super gaining powder. I have been taking all this for 12 months and only gained little. I am doing everything my body builder friends are telling me and seeing no results. I have been offered NAP 50's by a friend and he said to take 1 every 3 days and I will see results in 5-6 weeks. Ino I shouldnt be on gear at my age but nothing else seems to work ive tried numerous powders and creatines and no luck. I havnt started the Nap 50's yet I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on dosage and after effects e.t.c. much appreciated.


dont listen to yur freind he has no idea what he is talking about ,stay away from steroids your not ready for them ,that aside

naps 50 (anadrol) needs to be taken every day not every 3 days ,also alot of weight from naps are warter weight and you will lose most of it when you come off .


----------



## Nutz01

pea head said:


> Yeah..your mates a d1ck...tell him as well
> 
> That kind of info is as welcome as Diarrhoea in a space suit.
> 
> Advice...yes mate...no problem...find ALL oxy posts by me


Trust this advice mate, he knows his stuff.


----------



## Graham Mc

i first used naps when i was 15 and fook mee i put on a good 16lbs in 6 weeks lmao, amazing strengh gains and bloated me through the roof and looked like a massive chunk for 5 weeks and the lost everything when i stopped the cycle


----------



## pea head

Graham Mc said:


> i first used naps when i was 15 and fook mee i put on a good 16lbs in 6 weeks lmao, amazing strengh gains and bloated me through the roof and looked like a massive chunk for 5 weeks and the lost everything when i stopped the cycle


You were the LUCKY one mate...most end up smaller than before they used them.:laugh:


----------



## poker face

Graham Mc said:


> i first used naps when i was 15 and fook mee i put on a good 16lbs in 6 weeks lmao, amazing strengh gains and bloated me through the roof and looked like a massive chunk for 5 weeks and the lost everything when i stopped the cycle


15? wow thats not good.


----------



## poker face

pea head said:


> You were the LUCKY one mate...most end up smaller than before they used them.:laugh:


lmfao :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

MICHEALB said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advice, What would you sugest I do? I get plently of sleep I train one day on one day off all the time. I train hard im not no slacker. I eat loads of protein foods and take protein/weight gain powder just doesnt seem to work at all


how many calories are you taking in per day?


----------



## Nutz01

I would suggest you post up your diet and training split mate, because your young, you should be making natural gains. Create a new thread in general conversation, with your stats, goals, current diet and training. That would be the best way to get good advice, without knowing exacly what you are doing and eating, its hard to say.

Good luck mate, ill keep an eye on your threads and see if I can help, if not! i'm sure i know plenty of people who are more than willing to advise you. But as i say 1 step at a time, stats, goals, diet, training.

Cheers.


----------



## poker face

Nutz01 said:


> I would suggest you post up your diet and training split mate, because your young, you should be making natural gains. Create a new thread in general conversation, with your stats, goals, current diet and training. That would be the best way to get good advice, without knowing exacly what you are doing and eating, its hard to say.
> 
> Good luck mate, ill keep an eye on your threads and see if I can help, if not! i'm sure i know plenty of people who are more than willing to advise you. But as i say 1 step at a time, stats, goals, diet, training.
> 
> Cheers.


this post is spot on ,stats are very importent indeed ,it seems that some meebr on here think that stats are not importent like there was the other day asking whats the best way to run x and x compounds and there were 3-4 memebers posting why the fuk i was asking for stats :confused1:


----------



## aseeby19

bicep boy is in the building !


----------



## Uriel

MICHEALB said:


> I wake up around 8:30 and go for a morning run for 45 minutes - 1 hour. Then I eat breakfast (2 bowls of bran flakes) then go to the gym for about 11 and *train* just on my *biceps triceps and chest.* do about 2 hours in the gym. Jog home from gym (15-20 minutes) and when I get home I make a protein shake which I found on you tube. in the shake is: full fat milk,vanilla ice cream, honey, natural oats, flax seeds, 1 full banana, 2 caps of creatine,* 4 scoops of Pro Lab N-large 2 weight gainer and 2 scoops of atlas whey protein*. I drink the shake and then do what I have to do during the day and around 3 o'clock I usually eat a fair portion of pasta and beans with cheese on top. then have tea between 5-6 and usually have *2 chicken breast fillets, 1 fillet of cod* or haddock and a small bag of rice. then about 7ish I go into my bedroom and do a lil 30 min training session with my *curling bar and bench press bench *and use push up pros. then at about 10ish I usually eat something small like beans on toast and just before I go to bed which is usually about 11*-11:30 I have another protein shake* with the same ingredients but half the dose e.g half banana *2 scoops of pro lab n-large 2*. then I do the same the next day with the food but no training because I do one day on and one day off. And when Im back in the gym the day after *rest I concentrate on Back,stomach,shoulders and legs. *my diet is not bad at all I dont think. Im just gaining really really slow. I weigh 10 stone 2lb want to go to about 13. Help


looks like you need to add in another couple of protein meals...I mean say 6 eggs with the bran flakes and another meat/fish/chicken meal in the afternoon, if you are not gaining mass - get a lot more spuds (carbs) etc along with all your meals (and more fruit/veg)

Fuk off all your [email protected] biceps/triceps stuff for a year.

Get the big compounds started for 1 year on their own.

SQuats, Deads, Chest pressing. Hard and heavy, train til you're shattered, 2 days off then next movement. Food, vitamins BCAA's, Glutamine


----------



## Uriel

MICHEALB said:


> Thanks, I shall start eating more, I have the figure like the triangle back and the chest and stomach just wanna improve on size instead of gaining mass all ive done is toned up. is there any protein powders you would reccomend instead? that may work. so you think do 1 hard day in the gym and then 2 days off to get the food and sleep I need?


IMO you need to stop all this jogging etc too.

try this, just for say 4 months and see how you go.

Day 1

Bench press warm up on about 16 light reps then 4 sets x incline, 4 x flat and 4 decline, heavy toi failure aiming to get 10 but ideally failing around 6 or 8.total meltdown........you should need helpout the gym

rest 2 & 3

Day 4

Squat, about 8 sets after warm up, then maybe 4 sets leg press

Rest day 5 & 6

Day 7

Some cable pulls, rows and Lat pulls then 8 sets of deads til you are trashed

2 Days rest then go again

Be a total lazy fuker the rest of the time - eat and recover. weigh yourself once a fortnight and if not gaining a couple of pounds minimum eat more of everything and train harder


----------



## PHMG

Uriel said:


> IMO you need to stop all this jogging etc too.
> 
> try this, just for say 4 months and see how you go.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Bench press warm up on about 16 light reps then 4 sets x incline, 4 x flat and 4 decline, heavy toi failure aiming to get 10 but ideally failing around 6 or 8.total meltdown........you should need helpout the gym
> 
> rest 2 & 3
> 
> Day 4
> 
> Squat, about 8 sets after warm up, then maybe 4 sets leg press
> 
> Rest day 5 & 6
> 
> Day 7
> 
> Some cable pulls, rows and Lat pulls then 8 sets of deads til you are trashed
> 
> 2 Days rest then go again
> 
> Be a total lazy fuker the rest of the time - eat and recover. weigh yourself once a fortnight and if not gaining a couple of pounds minimum eat more of everything and train harder


This is really good advice imo mate, Listen to Uriel.


----------



## poker face

as he said do no more than 10 reps for each set ,heavy and hard ,i aim for 8 reps with my sets ,the 7-8th rep being very hard to get up ,you want to really hurt the muscle and the only way to do this is to lift heavy .


----------



## Nutz01

Uriel said:


> IMO you need to stop all this jogging etc too.
> 
> try this, just for say 4 months and see how you go.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Bench press warm up on about 16 light reps then 4 sets x incline, 4 x flat and 4 decline, heavy toi failure aiming to get 10 but ideally failing around 6 or 8.total meltdown........you should need helpout the gym
> 
> rest 2 & 3
> 
> Day 4
> 
> Squat, about 8 sets after warm up, then maybe 4 sets leg press
> 
> Rest day 5 & 6
> 
> Day 7
> 
> Some cable pulls, rows and Lat pulls then 8 sets of deads til you are trashed
> 
> 2 Days rest then go again
> 
> Be a total lazy fuker the rest of the time - eat and recover. weigh yourself once a fortnight and if not gaining a couple of pounds minimum eat more of everything and train harder





poker face said:


> as he said do no more than 10 reps for each set ,heavy and hard ,i aim for 8 reps with my sets ,the 7-8th rep being very hard to get up ,you want to really hurt the muscle and the only way to do this is to lift heavy .


Can't ask for better advice than this mate.

Give the fella's some reps for that, well deserved.


----------



## mmamike

just came off my first go on nap 50s.

i took 17 tabs at 1 a day then halfs for 6.

i didnt put on a lot of size but got some good pumps.

BUT when i came down 1/2s started feeling rotten n tired all day.

they tasted nuetral to sweet on the tongue ...any1 elses taste like this??

now just got some sustanon 250 fingers crossed this will be a better cycle


----------



## WillOdling

^^^^^ :rockon:


----------



## spud23

hey i just wanted to know some things

i have been hitting the gym and just lately i have up'd my use

im now hitting it 6days a week but want to see results quickly

a friend as told me about nap 50's and said he will get me 2 courses next week

at 1 a day for about six weeks he said i will only need about two courses as my goal is to gain size quickly and i am eating five to six meals a day

any advise

thanks


----------



## cain87

Should of started a new thread mate but since its here might aswell carry on lol

Naps are very strong not to be taken lightly as a first time user you should consider using dbol for 6 weeks starting at 40mg a day

then you got to sort your pct out if you want to keep the gains


----------



## Raptor

spud23 said:


> hey i just wanted to know some things
> 
> i have been hitting the gym and just lately i have up'd my use
> 
> im now hitting it 6days a week but want to see results quickly
> 
> a friend as told me about nap 50's and said he will get me 2 courses next week
> 
> at 1 a day for about six weeks he said i will only need about two courses as my goal is to gain size quickly and i am eating five to six meals a day
> 
> any advise
> 
> thanks


Nap 50's will gain you a lot of water quickly, and when you come off you will lose most of it....

Its something i would never want to take, and i have used them all,

Too many people think "oh ye man, lets get some napz" without having any idea about how steroids work

You need to research what they do, and how they work... before ever thinking about taking them


----------



## ritchie22

Hi there lads, i am new to the world of steriods and am looking at starting my 1st course av been told to take nap 50's with stanabol??is this good infomation? would like any feed back its my 1st time on steriods and am 26 been training for bout 1 year now and am around 15 stone,

Thanks


----------



## Biceps_01

Just finished a 6 week dbol cycle of 50mg ED and saw notable gains in both size and strength, have started a course of anavar to help me cut up but have seen minimum/no results, so think might have some dodgy gear:S Was wondering would it be advised if I do a cycle of naps for a month, of 50mg (one tablet) a day??

21 y.o, 5'6, 170 pounds (78kg) Body fat: 18%


----------



## Johnmb

im 28, i did a course a year ago of 30ml a day for a week then 40 4 a wk the 50 for two weeks then bk to 40 for a week then 30ml again, stupidly got drunk a few times (had pains in my side, maybe in my head) no real muscle gain to me but friends said i looked bigger but think that was down to me eating **** loads of **** and i mean proper **** i.e sausage and bacon barm mcdonalds meals and sides kfc mains and sides and kebab (all in 1 day)

iv feel iv learned my lesson after putting a stone of fat on, so now im ready to start again, iv stopped the booze stopped the takeaways, im eating loads of fruit chicken(half a day) plenty of fish and the raw eggs(lovely lol). iv been back at the gym, iv been doing a mile on the treadmill to get me warmed up then free wights, mainly curls and bench presses, reps of 10, 3 sets and doing 2second up hold for 1 sec down 2 seconds, feeling the "burn" this takes around 40-50 min then im in the dry sauna for 30min, i feel good but want to see the work paying off a bit faster,

so im thinking of doing these 50mil naps or oxymetholone, what would be a suitable course, im thinking 3wks on, will it be worth it? also with me replacing my own testosterone whats the best way to get my body producing its own quicker, should i take anything with the naps? can i use any foods to produce my natural test quicker or is it best with the over the counter stuff?? p.s im at 12st 9lbs now


----------



## Guest

Its a full moon, its bringing em out of the woodwork.


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Cant believe what iv just read...


----------



## cookie1983

Johnmb said:


> im 28, i did a course a year ago of 30ml a day for a week then 40 4 a wk the 50 for two weeks then bk to 40 for a week then 30ml again, stupidly got drunk a few times (had pains in my side, maybe in my head) no real muscle gain to me but friends said i looked bigger but think that was down to me eating **** loads of **** and i mean proper **** i.e sausage and bacon barm mcdonalds meals and sides kfc mains and sides and kebab (all in 1 day)
> 
> iv feel iv learned my lesson after putting a stone of fat on, so now im ready to start again, iv stopped the booze stopped the takeaways, im eating loads of fruit chicken(half a day) plenty of fish and the raw eggs(lovely lol). iv been back at the gym, iv been doing a mile on the treadmill to get me warmed up then free wights, mainly curls and bench presses, reps of 10, 3 sets and doing 2second up hold for 1 sec down 2 seconds, feeling the "burn" this takes around 40-50 min then im in the dry sauna for 30min, i feel good but want to see the work paying off a bit faster,
> 
> so im thinking of doing these 50mil naps or oxymetholone, what would be a suitable course, im thinking 3wks on, will it be worth it? also with me replacing my own testosterone whats the best way to get my body producing its own quicker, should i take anything with the naps? can i use any foods to produce my natural test quicker or is it best with the over the counter stuff?? p.s im at 12st 9lbs now


Apples and Oranges are very good at producing natural test i've been eating 10 of each everyday for the past month and i have a hard on 24hrs a day .


----------



## cookie1983

Johnmb said:


> im 28, i did a course a year ago of 30ml a day for a week then 40 4 a wk the 50 for two weeks then bk to 40 for a week then 30ml again, stupidly got drunk a few times (had pains in my side, maybe in my head) no real muscle gain to me but friends said i looked bigger but think that was down to me eating **** loads of **** and i mean proper **** i.e sausage and bacon barm mcdonalds meals and sides kfc mains and sides and kebab (all in 1 day)
> 
> iv feel iv learned my lesson after putting a stone of fat on, so now im ready to start again, iv stopped the booze stopped the takeaways, im eating loads of fruit chicken(half a day) plenty of fish and the raw eggs(lovely lol). iv been back at the gym, iv been doing a mile on the treadmill to get me warmed up then free wights, mainly curls and bench presses, reps of 10, 3 sets and doing 2second up hold for 1 sec down 2 seconds, feeling the "burn" this takes around 40-50 min then im in the dry sauna for 30min, i feel good but want to see the work paying off a bit faster,
> 
> so im thinking of doing these 50mil naps or oxymetholone, what would be a suitable course, im thinking 3wks on, will it be worth it? also with me replacing my own testosterone whats the best way to get my body producing its own quicker, should i take anything with the naps? can i use any foods to produce my natural test quicker or is it best with the over the counter stuff?? p.s im at 12st 9lbs now


On a serious note put the steroids in the bin and read the diet stickies on here and if you need advice on that also have a look at a new training method.


----------

